# Chance to secure job before coming to Australia



## Buburayam (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Just recently I have just been granted Visa 175 by DIAC Australia. At the moment, I am working as a Geotechnical Engineer in Bahrain, Middle East. My experiences were composed mainly in ground investigation works and foundation designs.

Will it be possible to secure the job first and then we come to Australia with the job in our hand? As I am not that confident to resign from my current job and simply come to Australia as a job seeker.

Thank you for sharing your experiences.

BA


----------



## busiaussie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,

This is possible if your profession is really niche and your skill sets are in high demand in Australian job market. Nevertheless you can try for jobs on internet. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Buburayam (Aug 9, 2011)

busiaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is possible if your profession is really niche and your skill sets are in high demand in Australian job market. Nevertheless you can try for jobs on internet.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Thank you for your comment. My profession is actually, just in the SOL (of course..)...I will try to apply for the job from overseas...Wish me luck


----------

